# First Flash



## slat (Dec 27, 2019)

I'm looking to buy my first flash. It will be used indoors to help with low light and outdoors for fill flash, sometimes in full sun at the beach. Would probably use mostly when taking photos of family.
I've searched and there is so much info that it becomes confusing. Looking for some pointers or recommendations to get me going. I would like to be able to use it both on and off camera, Canon 80D.
I have a budget around $150 to $200 right now. I don't mind to wait if saving more money helps get a better set up.


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 27, 2019)

430 EXII for around $100 will do the trick and can be controlled by the camera. 
Don't get overly complicated, stick with what works, and study HOW the flash works (how to use flash) rather than model.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2019)

https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzca.html


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 27, 2019)

slat said:


> I'm looking to buy my first flash. It will be used indoors to help with low light and outdoors for fill flash, sometimes in full sun at the beach. Would probably use mostly when taking photos of family.
> I've searched and there is so much info that it becomes confusing. Looking for some pointers or recommendations to get me going. I would like to be able to use it both on and off camera, Canon 80D.
> I have a budget around $150 to $200 right now. I don't mind to wait if saving more money helps get a better set up.


My first flash was a 430ex II back when they were expensive lol. It was a solid little flash.

If your just starting, why not get something by Godox or Yongnuo?

The Godox TT350 has built in wireless and it's $84 with free shipping. You can use the left over money for a trigger and a light stand.
Godox TT350C Mini Thinklite TTL Flash for Canon Cameras


Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2019)

for $25 more you can the the flashpoint I linked that doesn't suck...

or the same thing in GODOX brand: Godox TT685C Thinklite TTL Flash for Canon Cameras


the TT350 is barely brighter than a pop-up flash...


----------



## Derrel (Dec 27, 2019)

I will second the vote for spending $110 on the R2 equipped flash linked to above. Having a built-in transmitter in your flash is worth a lot. You never forget the transmitter, you never have to worry about having a cable to connect your flash to the trigger/receiver.... you never have to worry about trigger batteries being dead, and of course your speedlight(s) seamlessly communicate with your studio flash system.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 27, 2019)

Braineack said:


> for $25 more you can the the flashpoint I linked that doesn't suck...
> 
> or the same thing in GODOX brand: Godox TT685C Thinklite TTL Flash for Canon Cameras
> 
> ...


I'm so pissed that it's $9 more than what I paid for the 350 [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24].

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2019)

It's okay. Still usable


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 28, 2019)

Braineack said:


> for $25 more you can the the flashpoint I linked that doesn't suck...
> 
> or the same thing in GODOX brand: Godox TT685C Thinklite TTL Flash for Canon Cameras
> 
> ...



Yes this looks like a decent flash for the money. And for under the same $200 you should buy the trigger with it so you can use it remote. For good outdoor fill, using it remote is advisable!
Though you CAN find the Canon 600 RT mkl for about $150 used if you're not in a hurry and have time to source one out but the st-e3 trigger would be close to the same but I think a Yongnuo or Flashpoint trigger might fire it as well but i'm not sure!  Good Luck
SS


----------



## Braineack (Dec 28, 2019)

No. Youngnuo is no. Stay away. 

Flashpoint or godox.  Their entire little wireless system is built in and works throughout nearly their entire product range.

If you want to save a little bit of cash you can get the non-TTL version of both of the flashes I linked.  But you might as well just go with the TTL to start plus it has a built-in controller so it can control any other flashpoint or godax flash.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 28, 2019)

Totally excellent recommendation by @Braineack . I use them (Godox) and they  pop so reliably, off camera and on camera. The Flashpoint are the house brand for Adorama and are identical hardware of the Godox.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Dec 29, 2019)

Braineack said:


> No. Youngnuo is no. Stay away.
> 
> Flashpoint or godox.  Their entire little wireless system is built in and works throughout nearly their entire product range.
> 
> If you want to save a little bit of cash you can get the non-TTL version of both of the flashes I linked.  But you might as well just go with the TTL to start plus it has a built-in controller so it can control any other flashpoint or godax flash.



Yes, I've also heard that CS is non-existent with Yongnuo. 
Flashpoint is somewhat, I say somewhat supported by Adorama but likely not the Godox. So I'd buy Flashpoint over Godox.
My reference to Yongnuo was strictly that IF the OP went with a used Canon 600 and was trying to save money that the Yongnuo Trigger might fire the 600 the same as the Canon St-e3. I doubt the Flashpoint trigger would fire a Canon 600 on RT and ttl.
I was NOT suggesting a Yongnuo flash! Thanks for the opportunity to clarify that!
I would prefer a Canon 600 over the Flashpoint speedlight but I do like the idea of the Flashpoint Streaklight with the bare bulb. I'd like to try one!!!
SS


----------



## slat (Dec 29, 2019)

Is the only difference between the one Braineack recommended 


Braineack said:


> https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzca.html


and this https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzcak1.html just the trigger is built into one?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2019)

It's the same flash with the added R2 transmitter packaged with it for off-camera work.

FWIW, I own that flash along with three other flashpoint R2 zoom manual flashes, the R2 transmitter,  R2 Pro Transmitter, R2 Pro mII transmitter, the Flashpoint XPLOR600 studio strobe, and two Flashpoint Studio 400 strobes.

So seven flashpoint/godox flashes -- all controlled on the same wireless system, either using the transmitters, or directly from the ttl zoom r2 speedlight since it has a built in transmitter.

I've used them is all sorts of combos for studio, portrait, and wedding work.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2019)

You want a flash that has the built-in R2 trigger system.... that alone is reason enough to buy the Flashpoint model.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> You want a flash that has the built-in R2 trigger system.... that alone is reason enough to buy the Flashpoint model.


It's worth it to get the built in wireless. Before my new mirrorless setup, I used Yongnuo triggers. They work just fine, but it's extra expense and more batteries to keep track of. The prices for built in wireless are barely even noticeable these days.

Derrel, do most brands work together with the wireless? Or just flashpoint and Godox?

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2019)

Flashpoint is just rebranded Godox for Adorama's house brand.

So, otherwise, no.


----------



## slat (Dec 29, 2019)

So if I wanted use the flash off camera the link I posted would be the way to go?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 29, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## ecphoto (Dec 29, 2019)

Braineack said:


> Flashpoint is just rebranded Godox for Adorama's house brand.
> 
> So, otherwise, no.


Ok thanks

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## slat (Dec 30, 2019)

Any benefit to this flash https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzl2cx2.html over the one Braineack suggested https://www.adorama.com/fplfsmzca.html?utm_source=rflaid64367?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 30, 2019)

I could be wrong but it looks like the flash that Braineack recommended is just the Flash. In your own link slat, there is The Flash and also a transmitter that goes into your camera which is valued,I believe around $69 or so, so you do need some way to trigger The Flash if it is used off camera.so you want something ,( a transmitter ) that connects to your camera that will send a fire! signal to the flash when the flash is located off-camera.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 31, 2019)

It's the same flash but with a Li-on battery instead of using 4 AAs.

It jumps the price $70 for it.


----------



## adamhiram (Dec 31, 2019)

With Godox/Flashpoint speedlights, you are basically looking at 4 models with 2 options: with or without TTL, and AA vs.  lithium ion batteries.  The cheapest option and the one I recommend is the manual (non-TTL) version that uses AA batteries (TT600).  You may not need TTL, and you pay a $70 premium for models that use their proprietary lithium ion battery, when rechargeable Eneloop or similar AA batteries are very inexpensive.  @Braineack provided a link to the Flashpoint version above, which looks to be on sale for $59 at the moment.

For off-camera flash, most people opt for the XPro transmitter that is specific to their camera manufacturer for its large display and ease of use.  The X1T transmitter provides similar functionality, but with a pass-through hotshoe on top instead of the bigger display.  Adorama also has an XPro2 transmitter with more buttons and a few more options for the same price.

Buying Godox vs. Adorama's rebranded Flashpoint gear really comes down to warranty and price, otherwise they are identical.  Adorama warrantees all of their Flashpoint products, whereas Godox equipment bought off of Amazon or eBay may not come with any support.  I'm not sure what the warranty is like for Godox equipment bought through B&H, but Adorama usually has the same or better pricing.  A few of their speed lights appear to be on sale right now.

Lastly, here are a few links to better understand Godox lights and their Flashpoint equivalents:

Godox Demystified: A Complete Guide to X Series Flash Gear
GODOX & FLASHPOINT – 2.4GHz Flash System Overview | FLASH HAVOC


----------



## DarkShadow (Jan 16, 2020)

Just got my first flash Godox V1   Love it.


----------

